# SuSE 7.2 Router mit WLan kombinieren



## christoph lindtner (26. September 2004)

Hallo community.... 

ich habe vor, mein zurzeit sehr kabellastiges Netzwerk teilweise in ein WLan Netz (für meinen Laptop) umzurüsten... 

Mein Netzwerk rennt über einen SuSE linux 7.2 Router mit SuSE Firewall2, mini - DNS - Server und DHCP - Server, außerdem is noch Samba drauf. 

Bei den meisten WLan Access Points die es zu kaufen gibt ist jedoch ebenfalls ein Router inkludiert... das brauch ich aber nicht. 

Ist es deshalb sinnvoller eine WLan Karte über USB oder PCI in den Gateway zu integrieren? 

Wenn ja, welche PCI oder USB - WLan Karten sind mit SuSE 7.2 kompatibel? 

und die letzte Frage: 
Kann ich die WLan Karte ausreichend über die Firewall schützen, dass kein aussenstehender gratis über meine Verbindung surfen kann, oder meine Daten mitlesen kann? Oder muss ich da zusätzlich noch etwas beachten? 


Vielen Dank im Voraus..... 

mfg


----------



## Sinac (27. September 2004)

Also willst du dir dann einfach den AP sparen und damm mit Server und Notebook ein Ad-Hoc Netz aufbaun oder was? USB kann Probleme geben, nimm lieber PCI und achte auf den Chipsatz, Hermes oder Prism2.
Die Firewall ansich hat mit dem WLAN absolut nichts zutun, sie schützt nur deinen Rechner vor allem was über das Interface reinkommt.
Damit das WLAN abgesichert ist solltest du auf jeden Fall WEP Verschlüsselung aktivieren und einen MAC Filter benutzen. Wenn du keinen AP nimmst musst du dir den MAC-Filter natürlich selber machen auf dem Server, aber da reicht dann auch wieder die FW als Ersatz.
Vernünftige SSID und SSID-Broadcast aus kann noch ein wenig helfen.

Greetz....
Sinac


----------



## christoph lindtner (27. September 2004)

vielen Dank für die Antwort... das klingt ja alles überhaupt nicht einfach....

ich kauf mir einen router mit integrierten wlan... da erpsar ich mir den ganzen Konfigurationskummer.... 


trotzdem danke......

mfg


----------



## Sinac (27. September 2004)

Das is ja langweilig


----------

